# sand waterfall



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have an idea in my head for a layout. It involves a sand waterfall and a big "lake" of sand. What is the best way to make a sand waterfall with an endless supply of sand? Any ideas much apprciated.

Also, where the hell is the spelling check on this forum?


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I know that there was an ADA aquascape contest aquarium that had a sand waterfall. I think it was the 2007 contest, if not than it was 2006. I have made a sand bubbler before, just bury the output tube from a powerhead in the sand! The trick is to use a container so the sand falls back onto the tube. Try searching for 'Aquarium sand waterfall', I know someone did a nice writeup on how to do this, but I can't remember what site it was on!

This was sent to me by zer0zax


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, dawntwister or zer0ax, whoever. It's a little vague, but I did find the page-
file:///C:/Users/Jeremy/Desktop/Creating-A-Waterfall-in-a-Planted-Aquarium.html
Hopefully it will help someone else too.

Has anyone here actually made one of these? Will playsand work? Also what is a good method of removing the bubbles after the sand is raised without messing with the co2? My idea involves a large portion of the tank being sand anyway, so catching it isn't an issue.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I saw a tank of zer0zax that had a waterfall of blue goo, thus I asked him about it and pasted your question into a pm to him. He sent me the info I posted.

Pasted this in the address area and got page load error.
file:///C:/Users/Jeremy/Desktop/Creating-A-Waterfall-in-a-Planted-Aquarium.html

Googled Creating-A-Waterfall-in-a-Planted-Aquarium and got this:
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/Magazine/Creating-A-Waterfall-in-a-Planted-Aquarium.html


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

dawntwister said:


> I saw a tank of zer0zax that had a waterfall of blue goo, thus I asked him about it and pasted your question into a pm to him. He sent me the info I posted.
> 
> Pasted this in the address area and got page load error.
> file:///C:/Users/Jeremy/Desktop/Creating-A-Waterfall-in-a-Planted-Aquarium.html
> ...


Ya, thats the same thing I saw. Did you read it? Pretty vague. It doesn't really give you anything but the overall concept. I get that, I just wondered what people are using specifically to get this show rollin'. Thanks, dawntwister, we need to get zer0ax in this thread...:yawinkle:


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

Also, I don't know if blue goo is a good idea, if it is ok with discus and what not.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

No. I didn't read it. I didn't see any fish in the tank with the blue gue. He is into shrim and you don't always see them.

Here is another link on a sand waterfall. Perhaps he would tell you how he made it.





Another person here is trying to do a sand waterfall.
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f20/sand-waterfall-decor-85465.html

I am just working on getting my plants growing good. Which means I have to brake the tank down and redo the substrate, for I put vege. ferts in it. Hoping replacing it along with addtion diy Co2 will help get rid BBA. Thus I am to busy to do what you are doing.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Photoshop a "sand waterfall" and used it as a background???

Oooooo, sacrilege!!:banplease:


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

ghengis said:


> Photoshop a "sand waterfall" and used it as a background???
> 
> Oooooo, sacrilege!!:banplease:


Nice lol


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i know this is an old thread but......... i did it as an oops. i have a styro back ground and cut a chanel in it for air hose and small round stone. well when i put it in i have a pool filter sand substrate and when the air pump was turnd on it found where i put an extra piece of styro in to fill it to the top and well with the sand on bottom and the air currint from the stone i made a waterfall


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I remember back to the one in the ADA contest that had a sand waterfall. The water fall itself was not sand it was bubbles and he had a bed of white sand under it to simulate the lake. the to cut off the top of the water fall he put a piece of black plastic to have the cut off of the top of the water fall.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Interesting!! Do you have a link to a picture of the tank?


----------

